# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Синхронизация времени в интернете

## Мяу

Здравствуйте, уважаемые эксперты! 
Недавно обратила внимание, что на компе не выполняется синхронизация времени в интернет (всегда пишет - ошибка выполнения синхронизации; пробовала с разных серверов времени, не помогает). Прочитала в справке, что синхронизации часов может препятствовать личный или сетевой брандмауэр. Я использую обычный брандмауэр Windows. В интернет выхожу через локальную сеть.
Может, вы знаете, что нужно изменить или наоборот, добавить, в настройки брандмауэра, чтобы синхронизация времени заработала? Или, может быть, с брандмауэром это вообще не связано? 
Буду благодарна за консультацию в этом вопросе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

@Мяу



> Недавно обратила внимание, что на компе не выполняется синхронизация времени в интернет (всегда пишет - ошибка выполнения синхронизации; пробовала с разных серверов времени, не помогает).


Вы имеете ввиду синхронизацию с time.*.gov? Скажите мне, у кого за пределами США она работает - и я Вас приглашу в ресторан .

----------


## Мяу

> @Мяу
> Вы имеете ввиду синхронизацию с time.*.gov? Скажите мне, у кого за пределами США она работает - и я Вас приглашу в ресторан .


Когда я пользовалась модемом - синхронизация времени с этим сервером работала!  Правда, это было давно  
Сейчас не работает ни с одним сервером - с time.windows тоже не хочет

----------


## aintrust

> Вы имеете ввиду синхронизацию с time.*.gov? Скажите мне, у кого за пределами США она работает - и я Вас приглашу в ресторан .


У меня в России работает... =)

Чтобы убедиться, что и вас это работает, наберите в Internet Explorer следующую строку (в случае, если у вас "прямой" Интернет):


```
http://time.nist.gov:13
```

или в введите в "Командной строке":


```
telnet time.nist.gov 13
```

В результате вы получите "относительно точное" время в виде строки вида 



> 54473 08-01-08 16:52:50 00 0 0 746.2 UTC(NIST) *


по протоколу daytime. Скорее всего, этот сервер также отдает время и по протоколам ntp/sntp, но мне прямо сейчас проверять это лениво... =)

PS. Так что там насчет ресторана? =)

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня в России работает... =)
> PS. Так что там насчет ресторана? =)


Запросто! Ты какую кухню предпочитаешь ? Но ты наверное не врубился в ситуацию: идет речь не досягаемости страницы (которая от меня впрочем тоже не досягаема), а об _автоматической синхронизации виндоуз-часов в трее_, т.е. как было задумано в Ричмонде. AFAIK это ни у кого из моих знакомых не функционирует.

----------


## rubin

На прошлой системе работало, честно

----------


## aintrust

Я хотел сказать лишь то, что проблема в данном случае - не в России (или Германии) и не в том, что данный сервис недоступен по какой-либо причине (в том числе из-за фильтрации по ip-адресу клиента). Этот сервис как работал 15 лет назад, когда я впервые заинтересовался проблемой синхронизации времени на компьютере, так и работает до сих пор. Думаю, что у многих он сработает, как и у меня, как минимум через _telnet_. 

Насчет работы через протокол _http_ в браузере - я не уверен: вполне вероятно, что это браузеро-зависимо - по этой причине я порекомендовал использовать IE. Дело тут вот в чем: когда мы обращаемся к ресурсу посредством _http://bla-bla-bla.com:13_ (к примеру), это означает, что обращение идет к некоторому "сервису", что "слушает" на 13 порту данного ресурса. В нашем случае - это сервис протокола _daytime_, а не _http_ (и пусть вас не смущает то, что в начале URL написано именно _http_), т.е. этому запросу на сервере не сопоставлено никакой реальной или динамически формируемой страницы. Способность правильно интерпретировать и отображать ответ сервера, который не соответствует требованиям спецификаций на протокол _http_, обусловлена лишь применяемым браузером.

Что же касается синхронизации через сооветствующий апплет в Windows, то, как мне кажется, проблему его неработоспособности (это уже отвечая на первичный вопрос от *Мяу*) нужно искать как в самой Windows, так и снаружи. Я бы посоветовал для начала проверить доступность ресурса командой _tracert/ping_.

PS. У меня, кстати, Windows устойчиво синхронизируется с ресурсом по-умолчанию, т.е. сервером _time.windows.com_: последняя авто-синхронизация была, в частности, 07.01.2008 в 19:16. Следующая синхронизация запланирована ровно через неделю.

PPS. Да, совсем забыл... =) Windows при синхронизации веремени, насколько мне помнится, не использует протокол _daytime/time_ (он слишком "груб" для этого). Мой пример был приведен чисто для доказательства работоспособности ресурса _time.nist.gov_.

----------


## Мяу

> Что же касается синхронизации через сооветствующий апплет в Windows, то, как мне кажется, проблему его неработоспособности (это уже отвечая на первичный вопрос от *Мяу*) нужно искать как в самой Windows, так и снаружи. Я бы посоветовал для начала проверить доступность ресурса командой _tracert/ping_.


Плиз, расскажите подробней, как можно сделать такую проверку? Я в этом не оч разбираюсь... :Upset: 
Значит, в настройках брандмауэра не имеет смысла смотреть, проблема не с ним связана?

----------


## borka

> Плиз, расскажите подробней, как можно сделать такую проверку? Я в этом не оч разбираюсь...


"Пуск" - "Выполнить", ввести CMD, нажать enter. В открывшемся окне ввести:
*ping time.nist.gov*
Должно быть что-то похожее:
Обмен пакетами с time.nist.gov [192.43.244.18] по 32 байт:

Ответ от 192.43.244.18: число байт=32 время=177мс TTL=47
Ответ от 192.43.244.18: число байт=32 время=176мс TTL=47
Ответ от 192.43.244.18: число байт=32 время=177мс TTL=47
Ответ от 192.43.244.18: число байт=32 время=176мс TTL=47

Статистика Ping для 192.43.244.18:
...

После этого ввести 
*tracert time.nist.gov*
У меня получается так:
Трассировка маршрута к time.nist.gov [192.43.244.18]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  192.168.1.1 
...
 17   177 ms   176 ms   176 ms  mlra.ucar.edu [128.117.243.75] 
 18   176 ms   180 ms   177 ms  time.nist.gov [192.43.244.18]

Если не ходят ping/tracert, то проблема где-то по пути.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

13 порт, кстати. может быть закрыт на проксе.

----------


## aintrust

Windows, если компьютер не включен в домен, делает синхронизацию времени по протоколу NTP (UDP/123).

----------

